# Schlange zu Besuch



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Grüß Euch!
Hab heute eine Schlange im Wasser baden gesehen!
kann mir wer sagen was das für eine ist ?

lG & Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Hi, meines Wissens gehen in unseren Breitengraden nur Ringelnattern ins Wasser zum Baden. Hatte sie einen gelben Fleck am Hinterkopf? Falls Du __ Frösche hast, wird sie leider Jagd auf diese machen.

Gruß, Renate.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

ja, sie hat eine weisslich-gelbe Zeichnung am Hinterkopf, aber ob das ein Punkt war... ?

ich habe als Tip schon mal Blindschleiche abgegeben, aber bin mir nicht sicher...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

hallo doogie,

blindschleichen sind kleiner (wenn die bildoptik nicht taüscht ist das tier doch etwa 50-70cm groß) und haben keine farbzeichnungen am kopf, die größte blindschleiche die ich bisher sah war etwa30cm groß und sie gehen nicht ins wasser.

denke auch daß es eine __ ringelnatter ist.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

oh wie schön - ich mag __ schlangen gerne - ob ich auch mal Besuch von einer bekommen werde - aber eher unwahrscheinlich - oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2003)

Ich meine auch, da "Halbmonde" hinter dem Kopf zu sehen: Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sich um Natrix natrix - __ Ringelnatter - handelt. Freu Dich !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Weisst Du, dass die lieben Tierchen ca. 1,30 Meter lang werden, in Ausnahmefällen 1,50 Meter ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

schließe mich den anderen an.
Der erste Eindruck bei mir war sofort __ RINGELNATTER.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

@Sussane : Ob bei dir eine vorbeikommt hängt stark von der umgebung ab. Wenn du am Rand von Stutgart wohntst ist das sehr viel wahrscheinlicher als in der Stadt. Ein Wald oder ein bach in der nähe helfen auch. 
Komposthaufen sollen übrigens auch helfen , da die __ Ringelnatter dadrin nester baut.

@Doogie : Ich weis nicht ob ich dich beglückwünschen soll.....ich meine so ne Natter im teich ist genial....aber bis zu 1,5m.....  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Grüß Euch!

ich denke, so viele Experten können sich nicht irren, 
es wird wohl doch eine __ Ringelnatter sein, da das Saxophon ja zu den Holzblasinstrumenten gehört   

ich danke ganz herzlich
bis bald
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

*Schlange*

Hi Doogie,

gleich als ich das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich auch gleich an eine __ Ringelnatter. Wie es die anderen schon geschrieben haben. Ich hatte bis jetzt ein einziges Mal eine solchen Schlange! am Teich, find die ganz niedlich.

Noch ein Tipp! Es kommt vor, das Teichbesitzer diese __ Schlangen totschlagen, weil sie denken, sie wäre giftig. Das ist bei der Ringelnatter nicht der Fall. Sie scheut den Menschen, so das es wirklich keinen Grund zur Sorge gibt. Und wie hier schon drauf hingewiesen wurde, erkennt man die Schlange an der grau-schwarzen Färbung und der gelben "Halbmonde" am Hinterkopf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo Axel,

kleine Story am Rande: War noch ziemlich neu hier in Toulouse und schlurfe barfuss durch die Küche. Da trete ich doch fast auf eine ca. 20 cm lange Schlange, die sich mindestens ebenso erschrickt wie ich und unter den Küchenschrank entflieht. Digi geholt und zwei, drei unscharfe Aufnahmen gemacht, nachdem ich ich die untere Verkleidung abgenommen hatte. Dann war die Schlange nicht mehr zu sehen. Feuerwehr angerufen, die sich zwar für __ Schlangen absolut zuständig erklärte, aber nur für solche, die man auch sehen kann. Sollte ich sie wieder antreffen, würden sie mir helfen. Fotos im halben Internet herumgeschickt und in der Firma herumgezeigt (durch die Vergrösserung waren sie noch unschärfer geworden). Die Hälfte der Menschheit tippte auf eine __ Ringelnatter, die andere auf eine Viper (etwa genau so gross). Man empfahl mir, mehrere Katzen zu halten (was ich nicht getan habe). Bis mir ein Wissender aus einem Schlangenforum sagte, dass es sich zu 90 % um eine Ringelnatter gehandelt habe: __ Vipern haben eine dreieckige Kopfform (auf den Fotos sah der Kopf eher rundlich aus) und zischen (meine hatte nicht gezischt).

Seitdem schüttele ich meine schuhe vor dem Anziehen nicht mehr aus  8) .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

*Storry*

Hallo Stefan,

  Was nicht alles so passiert. In unsere Nachbarschaft, hält seit neuesten auch einer __ Schlangen. Da ist letzte Woche eine ausgebüchst, ich sage dir solche Angst hatte ich mein leben noch nicht. Er hat sie dann auch in einem Hausschuh wiedergefunden. *schüttel*
Also werde ich meine Schuhe auch Ausschütteln, genau wie du!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Was sagt uns das ? Schuhe riechen wie Schlangennester   .

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

* Ringelnatter*

Hallo Doogie,

Ringelnatter im Teich - das hat bei mir sehr unschöne Folgen gehabt! Zuerst die Freude des Naturfreundes: Mönsch, so ein Ding von einem Meter zwanzig! Dann die Zweifel, was wohl mit meinen Molchen passieren würde.

An der Molchpopulation habe ich nichts feststellen können, aber seitdem bin ich aller meiner Fische verlustig! Ca 140 __ Moderlieschen und Elritzen! Hätte ich es nicht selbst erlebt, ich hätte es nicht geglaubt. Der Feststellung, daß Ringelnattern __ Frösche und ähnliches bevorzugen, glaube ich seitdem nicht mehr! Als der Teich "leer" war, ging dann auch mein Gast.

Was macht Dein Fischbestand?

Gruß

pepe


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2003)

Kann ich bestätigen. Habe ja auch Ringelnattern (allerdings habe ich bisher nur Jungtiere gesehen). Dem Froschbestand tut das keinerlei Abbruch,

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Ist schon merkwürdig manchmal. Gerade ruft meine Frau an und sagt, dass in unserem Teich mindestens zwei __ Schlangen auf Froschjagd sind... Frau ist entsetzt und fasziniert zugleich, ich bin ziemlich erleichtert. Ohne natürliche Feinde entwickeln sich die Fröschis wirklich zu hunderten ! Die cleveren von ihnen sitzen auf jeder Gartenlampe unseres Domizils und warten (mit Erfolg !), dass ihnen die __ Fliegen ins Maul segeln. Werden fetter und fetter... Die Schlangen ersparen uns vielleicht eine Deportierung der __ Frösche, was eine ziemliche Sauerei würde.


----------

